# Screamin green fert



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Was looking to try Milorganite but the closest store that had it was 30 minutes away,so instead I got two bags of Screamin Green for $13 a bag.Anyone tried it? What rate N should I apply on Bermuda with it? And does it need to be watered in? Thanks.


----------



## graemegb (Apr 4, 2018)

I got a free sample from them last week. A little too early to tell for me, but it seems to be working fine! They suggest 10lbs (of fert not N) per 1k.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

graemegb said:


> They suggest 10lbs (of fert not N) per 1k.


Are you sure about that rate? I seem to recall it was a 16-2-3 fertilizer, for which 10# of fertilizer per 1 ksqft would be too much nitrogen. From another thread on this site, I think the labeled rate was more like 4.5# per 1ksqft.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5787


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

$13 a bag is an incredible bargain. Are those 50 lb bags?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> graemegb said:
> 
> 
> > They suggest 10lbs (of fert not N) per 1k.
> ...


The 10# bag I got stated 2200k for standard rate.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure about that rate? I seem to recall it was a 16-2-3 fertilizer, for which 10# of fertilizer per 1 ksqft would be too much nitrogen. From another thread on this site, I think the labeled rate was more like 4.5# per 1ksqft.
> ...


Yup. 10# over 2200k would be a rate of 4.5#/ksqft. Isn't math a wonderful thing!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Below is the label from my sample bag if it helps at all


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> Below is the label from my sample bag if it helps at all


I think the confusion comes from the "10-15 pounds... annually..." It appears the bags cover 2200 square feet at low rate and 1800 square feet high rate. So you would need 3-4 times the size of that bag to reach the 10-15 pounds annually.


----------



## graemegb (Apr 4, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> > graemegb said:
> ...


Yeah.. disregard my post. I applied 10Lb to 2k.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> graemegb said:
> 
> 
> > They suggest 10lbs (of fert not N) per 1k.
> ...


It's IMPOSSIBLE to put down too much N on Bermuda. You can dump 46-0-0 every week if you want. Just a little water and get ready to mow. Watch your yard get deep green and fill in dead spots like no other.

slomo


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

I called for Ewing for Screaming Green and they told me they had it at $13 per 50lb bag.When I got there the bag they showed me had a different name with the same numbers and biosolids listed.They said it was the same thing under a different name.

Here is the website listing: https://ewingirrigation.com/bcf-16-2-3-45-uflexx-2fe-bioso

What do y'all think?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Redland1 said:


> I called for Ewing for Screaming Green and they told me they had it at $13 per 50lb bag.When I got there the bag they showed me had a different name with the same numbers and biosolids listed.They said it was the same thing under a different name.
> 
> Here is the website listing: https://ewingirrigation.com/bcf-16-2-3-45-uflexx-2fe-bioso
> 
> What do y'all think?


I've tried the BCF fert from Ewing and it was good, but it isn't the same product as Screamin Green.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> > I called for Ewing for Screaming Green and they told me they had it at $13 per 50lb bag.When I got there the bag they showed me had a different name with the same numbers and biosolids listed.They said it was the same thing under a different name.
> ...


Yeah,I guess I was misled into thinking that it was the same product rebranded.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Redland1 said:


> I called for Ewing for Screaming Green and they told me they had it at $13 per 50lb bag.When I got there the bag they showed me had a different name with the same numbers and biosolids listed.They said it was the same thing under a different name.
> 
> Here is the website listing: https://ewingirrigation.com/bcf-16-2-3-45-uflexx-2fe-bioso
> 
> What do y'all think?


Greentrx is good at Ewing


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

_Never_ put down fertilizer based on what the bag says it covers. Do the math based on the analysis. How does the marketing department who wrote the label know how much nitrogen you want on your lawn?


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Here's what that BCF has done so far.


----------



## fescue_fan (Oct 16, 2018)

How does the fert smell? Is it as bad as milo?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> _Never_ put down fertilizer based on what the bag says it covers. Do the math based on the analysis. How does the marketing department who wrote the label know how much nitrogen you want on your lawn?


+1


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I've used it once this year, couldn't tell much of a difference if any over Milo (except Milo is a little bluer in color), it worked for me, and is cheaper from Ewing then Milo is so I will be using it with the new Carbon X next year.

Very pleased.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

fescue_fan said:


> How does the fert smell? Is it as bad as milo?


To me, it smells stronger than Milo. It has manure in it, so not surprised.


----------

